# BR gauge 1 coaches



## GigaPK (Jul 27, 2012)

I am looking for BR Gauge 1 coaches that are around $100 US each or GWR or Pullman coaches - the maximum for each complete coach is $150 US


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Best of luck finding some at that price. 

I think Gauge-One UK are making some brass ones later this year?


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Not for $100, but Tenmille do these: 
http://www.tenmille.com/Gauge1-home.html 

Alec


----------



## GigaPK (Jul 27, 2012)

Ok, then I'll look for non bogeyed branch line coaches


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By GigaPK on 27 Aug 2012 10:47 AM 
Ok, then I'll look for non bogeyed branch line coaches 
GigPK,
If you give us a bit more info about what you want them for, we might have other ideas.

And 'branch line' coaches covers a lot of territory. If you want some inexpensive models of UK coaches, then the Bachmann Large Scale Thomas coaches are decent - if you paint them and take off their names and faces!

The new "Emily's" coaches look good and are quite prototypical for old-style branch lines. 










I inspected one last week and they are almost the same as the old Annie & Carabel coaches, with new paint and a new roof, plus an extra pair of wheels.

Coaches with individual compartments and lots of doors are quite common in the UK. They make station stops for commuters very efficient - easy load/unload. Take two Annie coaches and splice them together and you get quite a decent UK branch line coach. Of course, it needs a coat of paint!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

IP Engineering in the UK has some neat coach kits.
http://www.ipengineering.co.uk/


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

IP Engineering in the UK has some neat coach kits. 
Jerry, 
While I agree with you (and I have an IP railbus I just built from a kit,) the BR or branch line coaches he is looking for are probably standard gauge. (UK railway folk don't use those terms for NG stuff.) Hence my question about what he's really planning to use them for!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree with you Pete, I know he won't find those coaches at anywhere near that price, so will have to compromise or give up on the idea. I like some of the old British stuff, but even the kits are out of my league, not to mention the engines. I thought the IP coaches were a good compromise for myself. Frankly I don't know that much about British railways/types/etc, just like the look of some of the locomotives. I plan to get that Emily engine and try to get it to look like the Sterling Single, love that big driver! Might just use Emily coaches. I never thought of your idea of putting two together, so might steal that idea from you!


----------



## GigaPK (Jul 27, 2012)

I want 1:32 or 1:30 scale coaches


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the whole Thomas line is 1:32nd, as are the Tenmille kits. Not sure of the IP kits.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Jerry 

Just to pick a nit. 

a] The entire Bachmann "Thomas the tank" product line is "G" [pick a scale]. 

b] ALL Tenmille products are 10mm/ft [1:30.5]. They are very clear in all promotions and advertising that they are NOT 1:32. Where do you think the Ten MIL in the name came from? 

c] IP Engineering kits are predominately models of 2 ft narrow gauge that is 16mm/ft; [IOM is probably 1:20 3 ft]. I did not see any standard gauge models in their online catalog. 

EDIT

Based on my long experience with mainline British coaching stock in both 10mm/ft and 1:32, GPK may have unrealistic expectations in pricing of commercial products. Even if Accucraft UK brings in BR Mark 1 coaches [or similar] in plastic, they will be at least $300-400 each. As a sanity check on price, look at the price for MTH plastic O scale LMS coaches ==> http://www.mthtrains.com/news/471 . The four car set is $430, individual cars $110. Given the volumetric difference in shipping, a 1:32 car will probably cost 3 times as much to ship from China. Dies will cost a lot more, and the production run shorter. Therefore... higher price.

His only answer is to find an unsuspecting widow who wants to dump her husband's trains in the street and run over them with her car.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

His only answer is to find an unsuspecting widow who wants to dump her husband's trains in the street and run over them with her car. 
Like my wife - but unfortunately I don't have any BR coaches!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Jim, 
I said I didn't know much about them. Just an observation.


----------



## GigaPK (Jul 27, 2012)

Is $250 better


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Northern Fine Scale has some nice coaches, as kits or assembled. As usual, price is the problem. About 300 pounds per coach kit. So roughly $450 each.
http://www.northernfinescale.ca/pages2011/coaches.html


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Is $250 better 
GigaPK, 
That's the price of the Tenmille coach kit (170 GBPounds.) Oops - the trucks are extra - 50 GBP. 
I made a coach in O scale once that was an aluminum body and wood/metal detail parts like the Tenmille. 

Gauge One are offering a set of 4 for 850 GBP = $1,350 this week - but that includes 20% VAT so you get free shipping and a small discount. http://www.g1m.co.uk/catalog.0.html

I think you need to post on the UK forums and maybe join the G1MRA if you want opinions about how easy they are to make, etc.


----------

